# Anybody shot the hill?



## tradhunter98 (Apr 5, 2014)

Have any of y'all shot the hill any?


----------



## drewclayon (Apr 5, 2014)

shot it last night saw a few its getting better . Spawn will be around mid to late April saw some pre spawners last night they weren't so lucky


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## bowman77 (Apr 6, 2014)

Shot it last night also and it sucks. Less then 2 foot vis and only only seen 6 gar.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 6, 2014)

Plenty of fish out


----------



## BigCats (May 2, 2014)

Still slow shot last night didn't hardly see anything


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 2, 2014)

Have they spawn yet?


----------



## drewclayon (May 3, 2014)

carp still haven't spawned hoping this week they will start


_Posted from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## BigCats (May 23, 2014)

What about it anyone doing any good yet , we shot a few carp last week and a friend seen nothing but suckers last night I plan on hitting it tonight just wondering how things were


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 23, 2014)

Still slow


----------



## drewclayon (May 23, 2014)

there's plenty of fish out right now !!! you obviously don't know what your doing!!!


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## BigCats (May 23, 2014)

Thanks and for never mind


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 24, 2014)

When it only takes 49 to win a numbers shoot, there's not plenty of fish out.... Sorry drew


----------



## drewclayon (May 24, 2014)

126 won hfl


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 24, 2014)

And 49 won last weekend...


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 24, 2014)

Where was a number shoot last weekend?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 25, 2014)

Gba had a 5 for 5 last weekend out of Cherokee... Had a numbers side pot


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 25, 2014)

O yeah forgot about numbers pot


----------



## BigCats (May 26, 2014)

Thought the numbers for the hrl shoot came off the river


----------



## Michael (May 26, 2014)

drewclayon said:


> 126 won hfl
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_





BigCats said:


> Thought the numbers for the hrl shoot came off the river



The HFL was won with fish shot on Russell. We shot 44 that night. That was the most shot by any team on Clarks Hill. 

As stated above, this years spawn has been very drawn out. We ran across a few still spawning last weekend, but nothing like you'd like to find.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 27, 2014)

We shot for 8 hours sunday night.  The hill is dead.  atleast the upper end.  We did see some giant cats spawning but we aint gonna get into the details of them.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 27, 2014)

What kinda banks do y'all see the big cats on? Like rock bank or grass? Never been able to find the big flatheads.


----------



## BigCats (May 28, 2014)

Went last night things have definitely picked up saw a lot more carp a few gar and a few cats.


----------



## Michael (May 28, 2014)

BigCats said:


> Went last night things have definitely picked up saw a lot more carp a few gar and a few cats.



Save them for this weekends Chance Lonergan Memorial Shoot


----------

